# What cycle should be used for Dianabol



## radradioman (Oct 11, 2005)

should you use a 100 tab cycle or a 200 tab cycle? Whats best? And how should it be cycled for best bulking results? Once you get done with a cycle how long do those gains stay with you? Is 300 bucks a good price for 200 tabs?


----------



## GFR (Oct 11, 2005)

A D-blo cycle only is a no no


----------



## kraziplaya (Oct 11, 2005)

i know a guy taht did dbol only and loved it when he was on....but afterwards he HATED it....would never recommend it...


----------



## LAM (Oct 11, 2005)

radradioman said:
			
		

> should you use a 100 tab cycle or a 200 tab cycle? Whats best? And how should it be cycled for best bulking results? Once you get done with a cycle how long do those gains stay with you? Is 300 bucks a good price for 200 tabs?



dbol only cycles are crap.  you blow up like a ballon and deflate just as fast when you come off.  if you are a newbie (which you have to be to even think about using a dbol only cycle) you can make the same gains with out it.  use a 40/40/20 and eat around 4k cals


----------



## Stu (Oct 11, 2005)

kraziplaya said:
			
		

> i know a guy taht did dbol only and loved it when he was on....but afterwards he HATED it....would never recommend it...


  i did it , its fine if you know what to expect from it. I knew a lot of the weight i would put on would be from water, but the boast it gives to your training and recovery is well worth it. 

 I dont really see why there is such a stigma attached to dbol only cycles, obvioulsy it not gonna compare to a 12 week cycle of test, but as long as you understand that then im not so sure what the problem is.

  So whos gonna be the first to jump all over this post


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 11, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> dbol only cycles are crap. you blow up like a ballon and deflate just as fast when you come off. if you are a newbie (which you have to be to even think about using a dbol only cycle) you can make the same gains with out it. use a 40/40/20 and eat around 4k cals


I agree totally and if you insist on doing gear, make it Test only. Test should always be your base steroid when doing gear. If you want to do D-Bol, make sure you do test with it. 


Tough


----------



## radradioman (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for the info! I was also wondering how much D-bol is sold for? You say I should stack with Test or do Test only. Where do i get Test? I live in da states, unfortunately.


----------



## GFR (Oct 11, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> i did it , its fine if you know what to expect from it. I knew a lot of the weight i would put on would be from water, but the boast it gives to your training and recovery is well worth it.
> 
> I dont really see why there is such a stigma attached to dbol only cycles, obvioulsy it not gonna compare to a 12 week cycle of test, but as long as you understand that then im not so sure what the problem is.
> 
> So whos gonna be the first to jump all over this post


*Pussy*


----------



## radradioman (Oct 11, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> dbol only cycles are crap.  you blow up like a ballon and deflate just as fast when you come off.  if you are a newbie (which you have to be to even think about using a dbol only cycle) you can make the same gains with out it.  use a 40/40/20 and eat around 4k cals



What do you mean 40/40/20? Whats a good way to increase my daily appetite then?


----------



## LAM (Oct 11, 2005)

40% protein/40% carbs/20% fats

increasing the intensity of your training should help to stimulate your appetite. along with sticking to regular meal times every 3 hours.  if you have trouble eating a lot a 33/33/33 may be easier due to the higher ratio of fat


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 11, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> i did it , its fine if you know what to expect from it. I knew a lot of the weight i would put on would be from water, but the boast it gives to your training and recovery is well worth it.
> 
> I dont really see why there is such a stigma attached to dbol only cycles, obvioulsy it not gonna compare to a 12 week cycle of test, but as long as you understand that then im not so sure what the problem is.
> 
> So whos gonna be the first to jump all over this post


i totally agree stu, dbol is a great mass steroid, so what if you hold about 10lbs of water on it, just have to factor that into the equation, if you gain 10lbs from dbol and lose it all post cycle then you have done something seriously wrong


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 11, 2005)

radradioman said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info! I was also wondering how much D-bol is sold for? You say I should stack with Test or do Test only. Where do i get Test? I live in da states, unfortunately.


 dbol shouldn't be anymore than $1 per 10mg tab...at least that is what it is where I am (chicago area)

 Take the test...if you have never run a cycle take test enanthate.  It is the least amount of injections compared to other types.  If your supplier gets dbol than he should get test.  They're both extremely common


----------



## GFR (Oct 11, 2005)

radradioman said:
			
		

> should you use a 100 tab cycle or a 200 tab cycle? Whats best? And how should it be cycled for best bulking results? Once you get done with a cycle how long do those gains stay with you? Is 300 bucks a good price for 200 tabs?


Reasons to do a Oral steroid cycle only.
1. You are scared of nedels
2. You are scared of nedles
3. same as 1 and 2

Reasons to do a test only cycle.

1. Its safer than any oral steroid ( esp. D-bol, Anadrol and Stennox)
2. You will get better gains than you will from an oral only cycle
3. You will hold more of your gains then you will from an oral only cycle


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Reasons to do a Oral steroid cycle only.
> 1. You are scared of nedels
> 2. You are scared of nedles
> 3. same as 1 and 2


4. You don't know how to spell needle.


----------



## GFR (Oct 11, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> 4. You don't know how to spell needle.


Just keep kicking me


----------



## luke69duke69 (Oct 11, 2005)

dbol only cycles are fine if you're gonna run like 4 week blitz... You'll gain about 5-8lbs net, and because it's a quick cycle, you're body will be able to adapt.  the problem is most idiots try to run a 5- 8 week dbol only cycle.... dbol only cycles are fine if people realize that they can't stay on it like an injectable...and actually expect to keep more than 5-8lbs...that and their livers will be beat like a piece of leather....


----------



## LAM (Oct 11, 2005)

dbol cycles are OK for a trainer who is well below their genetic potential.  once you get some real size going they don't do squat unless you use some kind of rediculous dosage


----------



## Mags (Oct 12, 2005)

My mate did Dbol for 12 weeks, got huge but in the same amount if time, shrunk back to where he was. Looked good when on it, lifts increased so did his size considerably, but at the end it was just pointless. I always thought Dbol were best suited to kickstarting cycles for 4-6 weeks etc when stacked with other goodies.


----------



## Stu (Oct 12, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> dbol shouldn't be anymore than $1 per 10mg tab...at least that is what it is where I am (chicago area)


 you shouldnt really pay anymore than $20 for 100


----------



## GFR (Oct 12, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> you shouldnt really pay anymore than *$20 for 100*


Yes if you go and buy them in Mexico


----------



## Stu (Oct 12, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Yes if you go and buy them in Mexico


 or the uk


----------



## GFR (Oct 12, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> or the uk


Thats it Im getting out of America


----------



## Stu (Oct 12, 2005)

we dont want you here


----------



## GFR (Oct 12, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> we dont want you here


Don't worry....the UK is the last place I would move to


----------



## Stu (Oct 12, 2005)

yeah go to france, you'd get on with those lot


----------



## GFR (Oct 12, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> yeah go to france, you'd get on with those lot


I did read that women in the UK were one cup size bigger on average then American women.....if thats true I might reconsider.


----------



## Stu (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Skate67 (Oct 12, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> dbol only cycles are crap.  you blow up like a ballon and deflate just as fast when you come off.  if you are a newbie (which you have to be to even think about using a dbol only cycle) you can make the same gains with out it.  use a *40/40/20 * and eat around 4k cals



I know this is off topic but, whats your opinion on isocaloric versus the 40/40/20 for bulking?

*Edit* : um not that this thread is still on topic


----------



## LAM (Oct 12, 2005)

ST240 said:
			
		

> I know this is off topic but, whats your opinion on isocaloric versus the 40/40/20 for bulking?
> 
> *Edit* : um not that this thread is still on topic



if you are already lean I think that it's easier to clean bulk going isocaloric or for those who have a small appetite.  if you like to eat and can eat a lot and still keep it clean then the 40/40/20 may be better for you


----------



## Skate67 (Oct 12, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> if you are already lean I think that it's easier to clean bulk going isocaloric or for those who have a small appetite.  if you like to eat and can eat a lot and still keep it clean then the 40/40/20 may be better for you



neither one "builds muscle better" than the other though correct?  My new clean bulk diet is currently at 37/41/22 protein/carbs/fat respectively.  I find it very hard to add fats to my diet without "choking" them down   .  So i think ill just leave it at that...  i think i should balance the protein/carbs though.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 12, 2005)

Mags said:
			
		

> My mate did Dbol for 12 weeks, got huge but in the same amount if time, shrunk back to where he was. Looked good when on it, lifts increased so did his size considerably, but at the end it was just pointless. I always thought Dbol were best suited to kickstarting cycles for 4-6 weeks etc when stacked with other goodies.


Are you guys a bunch of dumb fucks or what. You guys better hope that liver transplants are as commonm as teeth pulling in the next 10 years cause your going to need one. 
I'll clue you in on something. Dying from liver disease is one of the more painfull death. Probably second only to emphazema.

Tough


----------



## Stu (Oct 13, 2005)

12 weeks of dbol is nothing, one of the guys at our gym did 50mg ED for *11months*, guys in the 70s used to go up to 100mg per day, yes are some orals extremely toxic but alot of the time the toxicity is way over exergerated.


----------



## luke69duke69 (Oct 13, 2005)

Well I for one had enough years of hard drinking in my past to decide to keep it to the 4-6 week phase.


----------



## GFR (Oct 13, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> 12 weeks of dbol is nothing, *one of the guys at our gym did 50mg ED for* *11months*, guys in the 70s used to go up to 100mg per day, yes are some orals extremely toxic but alot of the time the toxicity is way over exergerated.


He sounds like a true idiot


----------



## Stu (Oct 13, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> He sounds like a true idiot


 yes he is an idiot, but he is a monster idiot so im not about to tell him what he can and cant do


----------



## GFR (Oct 13, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> yes he is an idiot, but he is a monster idiot so im not about to tell him what he can and cant do


Just wait until he is dying of liver failure...then tell him


----------



## Skate67 (Oct 13, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Just wait until he is dying of liver failure...then tell him


----------



## Devlin (Oct 13, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Are you guys a bunch of dumb fucks or what. You guys better hope that liver transplants are as commonm as teeth pulling in the next 10 years cause your going to need one.
> I'll clue you in on something. Dying from liver disease is one of the more painfull death. Probably second only to emphazema.
> 
> Tough



Usual cause of death for liver failure is bleeding to death internally.  The liver in addition to cleaning the blood of toxins and metabolizing drugs is responsible for  producing clotting factors.  The liver is the *only* place clotting factors are produced in the body, not counting platelets which are made in the bone marrow.


----------

